# Help with Broadheads/arrows



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Another newbie question here. 

Not sure how to pick out a broadhead. Not sure what weight and what design to go for. I would like something that is not super expensive but also don't want some junk.
Also do you match up the arrow with the broadhead is there certain arrow weights (??) that go with certain broadhead weight.

Right now I'm just starting out and am shooting aluminum Easton gamegetter 2117, I can change this but not sure why or what to change to. I have these because they were priced just right and at the time just wanted to see if this is something I wanted to do.....and it is.
TIA for your help.

Chris


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Use this link and put in the information for your set up. 
http://home.att.net/~sajackson/eastonchart.html
Select 100 grain as your weight then change it to 125 grain. If the 2117 arrows show up as a choice you can get a better idea of what weight to use by the categories "hard", "soft", and "popular". 
For aluminum arrows you probably can;t go wrong with fixed blades. Thunderhead, Muzzy, and Wasp are all good blades for the money. 
<----<<<


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

go to a shop.have them measure your drawlength,draw wieght.
have them reccomend the proper arrow for your setup.if you dont have a proper arrow broadheads wont fly correctly.
if your not to fast thunderheads work great.if you have a faster setup they fly like crap.i shoot slick trick 125grn.they fly real nice.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

As the Big Mike said go to a shop, have your set up checked while you are there. Most of the old bows were sold at 30" and today we have found out that the dl was to long. Most need a 29" dl, check out your dl and the bow, and pick up a set of Slick Tricks. If you want to pm your set up and have me help you can. Or just come by the shop, I will try to help.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Speaking from experience, Slick Tricks are a great broadhead for the new archery hunter.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help. My bow has a 29" DL and is set at 65lbs. I ended up getting a pack of Muzzy 100gr and those arrows are fine with this set up, I like that web page it helps out a lot and makes you learn what you are shooting. Thanks again 

chris


----------

